# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  ADT - Have you been conned too?

## SimonDeschamps

Hi All,

After reading a post by Mother about ADT, I wanted to find out how many more people were misled by ADT representatives. Upon signing up, the ADT rep told me the contract was 24 months, but the fine print stated 36 months. I was also told when cancelling my contract (because of poor service) that all the equipment was rented, and I should make arrangements for collection within 30 days of cancellation. 

Sadly Blue Security has proven just as inefficient. It really tickled me that the rep Blue Security sent to sign me up was the same monkey who conned me with ADT - karma can be a bitch sometimes.

I would love start a petition of some sort and wave it in front of somebody like Wendy Nola, so please share your ADT experience with the group.

----------

